# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Поиск по судебным делам

## acontinent

Необходимость найти какое-либо дело может быть обусловлена массой причин. Но практика показала, что почти всегда этот процесс довольно сложен и наполнен массой нюансов. На текущий момент эта ситуация очень сильно упростилась, т.к. всё то, что постановили [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], вы найдете в онлайне.
Возможность не терять огромное количество времени на физическое перемещение по учреждениям и не обременять себя бюрократией очень нравится людям. В этом плане помогает интернет-сайт "Актофакт", в котором вы сможете найти судебные решения разных регионов за любой период времени. Вся информация предоставляется на основании 22.12.2008 N 262-ФЗ, в итоге деятельность сервиса является законной. Подробнее с сервисом можно ознакомиться на интернет-сайте actofact.ru
Важнейшим плюсом онлайн-сервиса "Актофакт" считается и простота. Подобрать тут необходимые судебные дела просто благодаря продуманной до мелочей навигации. В базе десятки миллионов дел, найти нужный вариант не составит труда. Сайт отлично просматривается как с компьютера, так и со смартфона. 
На главной странице находится окно поиска, сюда понадобится ввести регион и суд, далее пользователю предоставляется полный отчёт об учреждении, работающих там людях, статистике их работы, а также список вынесенных решений. На странице имеется ссылка на источник, где и находится само дело.
Существенным преимуществом сервиса стало то, что информация здесь предоставляется бесплатно и может быть использована в любых целях. В результате данный инструмент полезен как квалифицированным юристам, так и обычным людям, по различным причинам ищущим определённые дела.

----------

